# Ick Help



## Old Glory (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi I have a 16 gallon bow tank. It is fully cycled and has been running for 10 weeks.

I cycled the tank with 3 Von Rio Tetras and 3 Zebra Danios. After cycling the Von Rios were moved to another tank.

I added 5 Dwarf Neon Rainbows and they got Ick. I treated with super Ick cure raise the temp to 82 and added aquarium salt. Two died and three are doing fine.

I added added 5 thread fin rainbows. Same story got Ick treated with Super Ick Cure and two died. Surviving three are doing fine.

I added five Cherry Barbs...again same thing two died three survived. Treating again with Super Ick Cure.

What is going on? Does the tank have Ick? Will all new fish get it?

I change 5 gallons of water weekly adding salt when treating for Ick.

Please help.

Current fish:
4 Small Panda Corys
2 Snails nerite
3 Thread fin rainbows
3 Neon Rainbows
3 Zebra Danios
3 Cherry Barbs

It is a planted tank with driftwood. Marineland HOB filter I cut the filter media along the edge and removed the carbon...kept the dirty filter pad to maintain bacteria.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Where are you getting your stock from?the same place all the time?You need a quarantine tank.All the medicating will effect the cycle and the health of the fish in the long run.


----------



## Old Glory (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes but there is no Ick in the tanks at the store and it is a well regarded store.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ich is usually the result of stress. Any sudden temperature or ph changes? I have had a little experience with your Rainbows and they seem to not be very hardy. I am suprised your Barbs got Ich, they are very tough. Raise your temperature to 82 for awhile. This will cause the Ich parasite to run through its life cycle faster and eventually die out. Ich commonly attacks Scats and Mollies in fresh water. The standard treatement is salt water. Remember that Cories don't like salt.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is your full regimen of ich treatment? Sounds to me like you are never fully getting rid of it out of your tank.

You can do meds if you like, but I would just increase the temp. 82 does nothing but ensure the ich cycle is happening about every 4 days, but it still continues. Increase to 89-90 and keep it there at a minimum 3 days past the last visible sign of ich on your fish. At 85 the protozoa are unable to reproduce and at temps about 89-90 they are killed.


----------



## Old Glory (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi I have used Super ICK Cure according to directions. I raised the temp to around 82-84 and added aquarium salt. Will try to raise the temp even more as suggested.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just keep in mind when you raise the temp, higher temp water is oxygen depleted. Adding meds does the same thing. That is why it is not recommended to do both at the same time. If you have a powerhead and make your filter return water crash into the tank water, it will improve oxygen levels.


----------



## Old Glory (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks I added an airstone. My thermometer only goes to 82 and my heater is set at 86.


----------

